# Anyone bought a bike from Chain Reaction Cycles?



## soulful dog (24 Oct 2011)

I know buying a bike online isn't ideal, but I'm tempted by a BeOne bike on CRC and wondered if anyone has any experience of buying a bike from them?

I emailed them last week with some queries about the bike, and to ask if they did anything similar to Wiggle's test ride. They've never replied, and I will just forget about the bike if they don't get round to replying (I was supposed to be waiting until next summer to treat myself to my first brand new bike anyway)...... I'm very tempted by the bike though (BeOne Copper)!


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Oct 2011)

Not CRC but I have ordered 3 bikes from Wiggle, CF MTB, CF road bike and CX bike, (all Focus), and never had any issues with their ordering system, delivery, products or customer service. I've never used the 30 day test ride system though


----------



## Alembicbassman (24 Oct 2011)

CRC is in Northern Ireland so the bike comes via sea or air.


----------



## Soltydog (24 Oct 2011)

I bought a bike from them a couple of months back & all was well. I had an issue with some loose spokes on the rear wheel, & rather than having to send it to them under warranty, they asked me to get it sorted locally & send a copy of receipt, which I did & they sent me a refund within a couple of days, so excellent service imo


----------



## jdtate101 (25 Oct 2011)

Soltydog said:


> I bought a bike from them a couple of months back & all was well. I had an issue with some loose spokes on the rear wheel, & rather than having to send it to them under warranty, they asked me to get it sorted locally & send a copy of receipt, which I did & they sent me a refund within a couple of days, so excellent service imo



Thats a refreshingly common sense approach that meant you could still have your bike around to ride. Shipping it back would have takens at least two weeks to return. Wish more companies would do this.


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Oct 2011)

I've had to ship 2 bikes back to Wiggle under warranty, (both at their expense), but each one did require a new frame so I wouldn't expect them to permit this via an LBS.

Both times Wiggle sent out a bike box, I emailed them when it was packed up, courier collected next day, bike came back in a week first time, bit longer second time as they had to wait for a new frame from Germany.

Each case was dealt with swiftly and each bike came back re-built and ready to go


----------



## soulful dog (25 Oct 2011)

Cheers, I know Wiggle are meant to be good for returns, but only CRC stock BeOne bikes and I can't see anything on their site about there being any kind of test period. It just mentions that bikes should be returned "unused", that you should contact them prior to returning the bike so they can "advise you on the best and cheapest method", and that "on receipt and examination of the bike we will e-mail you to advise of the refund procedure".

Compared to Wiggle all of that sounds pretty, well rubbish. 

I'll perhaps email them again, hopefully they'll reply this time....


----------



## akb (25 Oct 2011)

Whats wrong with Halfords...  

I have brought a few accesories from CRC, but never any fully built bikes. No problems with them at all.


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Oct 2011)

akb said:


> Whats wrong with Halfords...


Most of their bikes 

Most of their service


----------



## stu1903 (26 Oct 2011)

I work for FreeFlow Bikes and without being biased the service you get is very good. I work in the IT side of things dealing with the websites etc so am not trying to sell anything here.


----------



## brokenflipflop (26 Oct 2011)

+ 1 for Wiggle too.






I bought our kid a GT mountain bike for £550. He was quite happy with it but he always liked my Cube MTB. After exactly 30 days I noticed the GT I'd got him had been reduced in the Wiggle sale to £400. 

I sent them an E-mail with the intention of returning on the 30 day test ride and they accepted it back and gave me a full refund. They were great and efficient too.

Just to finish the story off, my cheeky brother found a Cube MTB like mine on another website which was reduced to £649. Yes you guessed it - I bought him that one. 

He's well chuffed and I'm a further £100 out of pocket than I was at the start of my grand plan.

Bugger.

I've used CRC a few times and although they're ok I've found them a little bit arsey and not particularly customer focused or attentive when I have a query or a problem.


----------



## soulful dog (27 Oct 2011)

Cheers folks, I wish Wiggle stocked BeOne bikes.....

Though to be fair, CRC have at least responded to my email now. £15 to return the bike, which isn't too bad.

Still undecided though!


----------



## brokenflipflop (27 Oct 2011)

soulful dog said:


> Cheers folks, I wish Wiggle stocked BeOne bikes.....
> 
> Though to be fair, CRC have at least responded to my email now. £15 to return the bike, which isn't too bad.
> 
> Still undecided though!



To be honest SD, if I liked the BeOne It certainly wouldn't deter me from buying it from CRC. Wiggle are brilliant and CRC are just good. 

I find dealing with Sainsbury's a better customer experience than Tesco but it wouldn't put me or anyone else buying at Tesco and the goods are of equal quality.

If I liked something enough I'd buy it off an Irishman in Liverpool. (Am I allowed to say that



)


----------



## soulful dog (31 Oct 2011)

Well I've gone ahead and bought it now, so we'll see how it goes..... I had conflicting suggestions regards what size I should get, eventually went with the advice from CRC (as I can quote them if they turn out to be wrong!).

First time I've ever bought a brand new bike before, it's exciting isn't it!


----------



## ianrauk (31 Oct 2011)

soulful dog said:


> Well I've gone ahead and bought it now, so we'll see how it goes..... I had conflicting suggestions regards what size I should get, eventually went with the advice from CRC (as I can quote them if they turn out to be wrong!).
> 
> *First time I've ever bought a brand new bike before, it's exciting isn't it! *



Very.... and we don't believe you have bought it until you have posted pics.


----------



## brokenflipflop (31 Oct 2011)

It is exciting. I found it exciting. I spent ages choosing it, then looking at it, then upgrading it.

My wife suggested that maybe I should go a ride on it but what does she know? She's crazy.


----------



## soulful dog (3 Nov 2011)

brokenflipflop said:


> My wife suggested that maybe I should go a ride on it but what does she know? She's crazy.









Not a good start to my purchase. I specifically asked them to suggest a suitable set of mudguards for the bike/tyres (700x32), and placed an order based on what they said. No bike yet, but the SKS mudguards arrived today, and according to the details printed clearly on the packaging, the mudguards are suitable for tyres up to 700x28.....

I'm worried now as I also asked their advice on the size of the bike.


----------



## brokenflipflop (3 Nov 2011)

Don't worry - the mudguards might just fit, if not, they can be changed.

I'd bet the bike will be the size you ordered - it's not something they would normally get wrong. 

What's the worst that can happen - send the wrong one back - get sent the new one (their mistake, they pay postage)

Simples


----------



## soulful dog (10 Nov 2011)

Just thought I'd post again on this thread to report a fairly hassle free purchase from Chain Reaction Cycles. I've now got the bike, just over a week from it being ordered (posted a photo in the gallery). It only needed the handlebars straightened and pedals added (pedal spanner included in the box), and it was ready to ride.

I managed to take it out for a quick 10 miles tonight and have noticed a couple of things with the gears though. It's rubbing on the front derailleur in some gears, and one of the middle gears it feels like the chain is slipping. I presume the gears just need some adjustment and it's nothing too problematic?


----------



## danger mouse (10 Nov 2011)

Customer service and delivery is very good. I ordered some bar tape (not quite the same scale I know) but Paypal gave the wrong delivery address. I emailed them byt they let me know they had to either send or cancel. I canclled order , re ordered and it was delivered the next day with an immediate refund.
Not bad and good luck with the Bike


----------



## Gbola (10 Nov 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Most of their bikes
> 
> Most of their service



I bought Boardman hybrid compo from Halfords and I have regretted it ever since. First front gears were not set up properly. They replaced my tyres and I started having squeaking noise which they were unable to rectify after seven visits. In fact I had to dial in the front brake pad myself following the advice on the internet. Now my front wheel is wobbly. All this for a bike less than 5 week old. I have decided to forgo the warranty and take to a local bike dealer next week.


----------

